# Oh, FFS



## 3narf (12 Jan 2021)

My neighbour just gave me this.  Where am I supposed to put it?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Jan 2021)

Kitchen?


----------



## shep (12 Jan 2021)

Bin.


----------



## derrick (12 Jan 2021)

3narf said:


> My neighbour just gave me this.  Where am I supposed to put it?
> 
> View attachment 568572
> 
> ...


Give it to me, got room for one more


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Jan 2021)

3narf said:


> Where am I supposed to put it?



From the look of the saddle, I think he expects you to put it up your 'arris. 


(Serious answer, I'd give it a bit of TLC and a seat and then I'd put it on eBay, the latest lockdown appears to have given cycles and associated paraphernalia another wee boost. If you can't be bothered with the selling, there's always Freecycle, it'll be gone by tomorrow).


----------



## gavroche (12 Jan 2021)

Why did you accept it then? Anyway, saddle is missing, send it back.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Jan 2021)

Bike charity who can repair and give it to someone who needs transport?


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Jan 2021)

It's never going to be worth a lot, but it hasn't been tinkered with - apart from the stem - which goes much in its favour.

Also appears to be a small/medium, which will sell far more quickly than a large garden gate.

Assuming the bits are fettleable, put a cheap saddle on it and you could more than double your money.


----------



## roadrash (12 Jan 2021)

The correct answer is......in my shed


----------



## Threevok (12 Jan 2021)

I'll have the seatpost


----------



## HMS_Dave (12 Jan 2021)

It's a bike. Someone would give it the love it needs. I saw a video on TubeWebs or whatever it is called and an Indian fellow dug up a bike and fixed it up into a usable condition! Not your £3000 stunner but it really doesn't have to be...


----------



## 3narf (12 Jan 2021)

USE seatpost and bars, and XT gears.  And it's exactly my size.

rideitrideitrideit is all I can hear


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2021)

shep said:


> Bin.




Made I laugh


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2021)

Gumtree or ebay?


----------



## dan_bo (12 Jan 2021)

Was gonna say that's got a decent gearset on it. Make a half decent winter trudger that.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Jan 2021)

Put it in a rideable condition, stick it on eBay and use the money to buy a phone with a better camera


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Jan 2021)

does it work???
if turning the pedals makes the wheel go round then it is OKish
apart from the saddle of course - but saddles can be quite cheap - so replace that and see how it goes

sell it cheap or tart it up a bit with new tyres, tubes, chain, gears - cheapest bit you can find then put it on Gumtree or Facebook's selling thingy


----------



## Chris S (13 Jan 2021)

Adjust the derailleurs so it's permanently in one gear with a straight chainline and then use it as a pub bike.


----------



## 3narf (13 Jan 2021)

Yes, it's just the space issue. I might fix it up and use it for a runabout. It just needs a chain and a seat, and a bit of tlc


----------



## 3narf (28 Jan 2021)

OK, it's gone! New seat, chain and gear cable, shifters and brakes serviced and set up, £50 on fb marketplace (£20 each for my neighbour and me).

Off to a life of commuting in London!


----------

